# nvidia forums down from ppl chatting about no TV-OUT on G92 series under VISTA



## tdbone1 (Jun 3, 2008)

has anyone seen the nvidia hardware forums lately?
man post after post about no tv-out working...i think something is messed up with vcard cause my 8800gts 512 will get stuck during POST with a black screen and fans on high...

to temporary fix it i have to unplug monitors and tv and try and power on then hook up one at a time...

anyhow i bet the last 20 topics in their forums are about no TV-OUT 

the last time they shut down the forums is when the 8800s (the G80s) came out and vista didnt work with em.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

So when people complain too much about crap hardware they just shut down the forums? That's customer service at it's finest.


----------



## tdbone1 (Jun 3, 2008)

exactly

they have done it 2x that i know of....but the main reason they shut it down (imho) is that they are about ready to release another product OR JUST DID and ppl go there and read....so they shut it down so ppl cant read the problems.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 3, 2008)

wow that's ridiculous.


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

tdbone1 said:


> exactly
> 
> they have done it 2x that i know of....but the main reason they shut it down (imho) is that they are about ready to release another product OR JUST DID and ppl go there and read....so they shut it down so ppl cant read the problems.



Which is just one more reason to come to TPU and read


----------



## magibeg (Jun 3, 2008)

I find it surprising they would actually take down the support forums because so many people are having the same issues. Are we sure its not just for some sort of maintenance or something?


----------



## OzzmanFloyd120 (Jun 3, 2008)

I found it surprising though when I learned that a 5900FX performs better than a 7300LE 
5900FX = 3200 MT/s
7300LE = 1800 MT/s


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> wow that's ridiculous.



How so? It makes perfect sense from a marketing point of view. Remember that they're not your local church or anything, they're a company who require to sell their products and make profit.


----------



## tdbone1 (Jun 3, 2008)

magibeg said:


> I find it surprising they would actually take down the support forums because so many people are having the same issues. Are we sure its not just for some sort of maintenance or something?




of course you cant prove it..
they always say its maint.
but its NEVER SCHEDUALED MAINT.
it just happens and bam no forums

also the nvidia forums have nothing to do with nvidia if i rem right.
so they can do what they want

forums are back up with no statement about any problems with the forums...take a look if you dont believe me


----------



## bassmasta (Jun 4, 2008)

lol, there have been a few times where threads in the creative forums have got over 150 pages, and were just deleted without a single support rep looking into it.


----------



## will (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't get it, do 8800GT's not work with TV out? Im pretty sure I've used mine in the past and it worked fine... I may be mistaken though... Anyone else had this problem?


----------

